# Yikes! Not the best feedback Ive seen in a while.. :-/



## bikesnbuses (Jan 17, 2020)

-2... :eek:









						1982 TORKER bmx Frame  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">1982 TORKER bmx Frame. Shipped with USPS First Class Package.<br> </p>



					rover.ebay.com
				



*Seller information*
chrilet_23 (-2 )
25% Positive feedback


 Save this Seller
Contact seller

See other items


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 17, 2020)

sold 5 items, rec'd 1 positive, 1 neutral and 3 bad reviews and he is still on ebay...hoorah


----------



## 1motime (Jan 17, 2020)

New seller.  He is off to a great start!  Selling one item now.  A BMX frame.  And got a bid!  I guess not everyone reads the feedback.   Better watch and see how that one ends up...........


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 17, 2020)

Needs to sell Iphones I gather.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 17, 2020)

He’s in Alaska?!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 17, 2020)

John G04 said:


> He’s in Alaska?!



Local Pickup is welcome!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 17, 2020)

Oh c'mon guys...did you think ebarf was going to do something about it? I have seen sellers on ebay with hundreds of negative feedback(first 100 sellers on ebay) and they are untouchable. This same seller handed out negatives(when it was possible to do that as a seller) like candy. He was a lousy seller-slow shipper-but sold hundreds of items a week-he got a 'pass'. He was making money for ebay! I had heartburn for two weeks waiting for my item-he lived 1/2 mile away from me. A total freakin' jerk! This new guy hasn't woke up yet-he'll get hip or be gone in short order-people are tired of this crap.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 17, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Oh c'mon guys...did you think ebarf was going to do something about it? I have seen sellers on ebay with hundreds of negative feedback(first 100 sellers on ebay) and they are untouchable. This same seller handed out negatives(when it was possible to do that as a seller) like candy. He was a lousy seller-slow shipper-but sold hundreds of items a week-he got a 'pass'. He was making money for ebay! I had heartburn for two weeks waiting for my item-he lived 1/2 mile away from me. A total freakin' jerk! This new guy hasn't woke up yet-he'll get hip or be gone in short order-people are tired of this crap.



YOU ARE RIGHT!!  I sell a lot on E-bay.  It is the worst platform to try to sell.  As long as there is a bank account or credit card and they can collect their fees than they are happy.  Anything goes wrong with the system and their business model it to just lie to you until you give up and go away.  Hard way to make a living!!   I would ridden my bike that 1/2 mile!


----------



## higgens (Jan 23, 2020)

They do play games and put you off till you give up


----------

